# crocheted sun hat



## lyteora (Mar 30, 2004)

Good morning all! I have been searching the web for a sun hat pattern and finally found one the other day and when I finished it it was a little large and sort of floppy (I made it with cotton yarn) so I washed it in hot water and layed it flat to dry for a bit and then put it in a net bag in put it in the dryer for a while...it did'nt help. It is a cute hat, I think my daughter might be able to use it for colonial day at school, but definatly not the sun hat I was looking for! Does anyone have a sun hat pattern with a bit of a brim on it? In searching online it was hard to tell what the patterns were like without going to each pattern and looking at a picture, the names did'nt mean much. Anyway have a great day! lyte


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Lionbrand has a large section of free patterns. You could try there. Here are a few pics of some hats there:


















this one also comes in an adult size.


















I'm thinking you could adapt any of them to raffia, or cotton.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm thinking you could stitch a spiral stitch line out from the inside out the brim. I've noticed a number of wide brimmed hats have something like that. It seems to stiffen up the brim.

could also use that stiffener stuff they sell in craft areas. You dip the cloth in the liquid and let dry in the shape you want. dunno how permanent it is tho. might get yucky in rain


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a cutie.....................

http://www.knittingatknoon.com/sunhatpatt.html


----------



## lyteora (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow! Some great ideas. I am actually trying to find ideas for Christmas gifts so these links will help a great deal. I had wondered about dipping the hat I made into something...starch maybe like you said not sure how it would react in rain.The closest sewing store is an hour away and I did'nt think to look for something while I was there a week ago...The hat I made is somewhat like the last picture in WAnns post, instead of a flower pattern ring it has a periwinkle blue stripe. Anyway thanks everyone for the links...I have something to play with for a while!!! lyte


----------

